# Cricket Squeek in the rear???



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Yea...ive noticed a squeeking sound coming from the rear of my car. Its really high-pitched and moderately faint. At low speeds its frequency is slow and it picks up with speed. Almost as if one part of the wheel is rubbing something on every revolution. It sounds like a cricket is in my driver side rear seat. I don't know what it is but I think it has gotten worse since I launched the car last. Im taking it to the dealer tomorrow....Any thoughts?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Brake pads, hand brake drag? Bearing? Drive shaft?


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

the weirdest thing is...its gone today! I was geussing it was a bearing....im sure it will come back but i listened intently today and no sound whatsoever


----------



## jdhinds1234 (Nov 15, 2008)

if you pull your e brake all the way up when you park and leave it for awhile you usually get that problem. i stopped using it and just left it in first when i park it. doesnt squeak anymore for me


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay i do ALWAYS pull the Ebrake...ill stop and see what happens


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

WanaGTO said:


> Okay i do ALWAYS pull the Ebrake...ill stop and see what happens


If you have a manual transmission, USE the E-brake.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay then...Well since i DO have the MT Goat...I guess ceasing to use the E-brake is not a possibility. Any other ideas?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Take the rear wheels off and inspect the brakes and rotors your brakes could be making contact with warped rotors?


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Alright...Ill check that out


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

I think it may be the Ebrake...the squeek has gone from faint to downright OBNOXIOUS. When i first pull off its embarrassing but then after 1 or 2 minutes of driving...its virtually gone!..???...I dunno.

I do ALWAYS pull the Ebrake up to as far as it can go...and seeing as how the sound fades,it is possible that it drags a bit at first. But when I first noticed the light squeeking...the car had been on the road for quite some time. Confusion


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Have it adjusted.


----------

